# Sharing a Wi-fi internet connection through LAN



## David81 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, I have a small network set up in my house. Downstairs there is a wireless router that connects to a family computer, upstairs there is a PC that gets the internet through wi-fi from the router (Not Wireless LAN), it is connected to a Laptop through a LAN connection. The LAN is working, as I can share files between them. The Wi-fi is working, as I can get the internet on the PC. Is there a way I can connect the laptop to the internet through my PC's LAN, or would I need a wireless card?


----------



## newbeski (Aug 31, 2006)

try (i hope it works)
(on the one with direct access to the net)
open control panel
open network connections
right click the wirelass lan that you are using to connect to your other pc
click advanced
tick the check box that says allow other computers to connect to the internet via this computer


----------



## David81 (Aug 23, 2006)

My Lan connection needed a Network Bridge to work:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?t=113459
It won't let me do that without removing the bridge.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You will need to enable Internet Connection Sharing to allow the laptop to work through the PC to get access to the internet.

Here's a link to a step-by-step guide with pictures on enabling ICS.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/crawford_02july01.mspx


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

You cannot use ICS when there exists another DHCP server on the same subnet, as in this case. (The wireless router).

Either add a wireless adapter (fastest case for all), or enable internal routing on the updstairs PC the laptop is connected to. This is known as TCP/IP forwarding: http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q315/2/36.asp&NoWebContent=1


----------



## David81 (Aug 23, 2006)

Bill_Castner said:


> You cannot use ICS when there exists another DHCP server on the same subnet, as in this case. (The wireless router).
> 
> Either add a wireless adapter (fastest case for all), or enable internal routing on the updstairs PC the laptop is connected to. This is known as TCP/IP forwarding: http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q315/2/36.asp&NoWebContent=1


Is that possible to do when you have a bridged connection?


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

Did you try it?
The bridge will not complain.


----------



## David81 (Aug 23, 2006)

I enabled TCP/IP forwarding, but what do I do from there?


----------

